
The Strat Cloud Language - C_C_G
https://strat.world/
======
C_C_G
I've been working on Strat for about 6 months now and I feel its worthy for
people to start using, so please check it out and let me know your comments
here! I'm also looking for early users and contributors, so if the project
interests you head to the contact page and let me know.

~~~
mxahmed
I've been thinking about working on something similar for a while now, but
this seems like an interesting project to contribute to instead, great work my
man. I've a question though, what factors contributed into you choosing
Javascript to implement it? and does it support python beside Go and
Javascript?

